# Urdu: parsley



## marrish

Does any word exist for parsley leaves?


----------



## Alfaaz

Parsley: کرفَس ۔ اجمُود ۔ اجوائن خراسانی ۔


----------



## marrish

Thanks, Alfaaz, but I don't recognize any of these words. Which one do you use?


----------



## Alfaaz

None of them! Didn't recognize any of them either, except the "ajwain" part....Didn't even know parsley existed in Urdu!  Great question! learned something new!

Edit: Found these in the dictionary link provided


----------



## marrish

IMHO you're gonna learn something new, moi incluis, in case of an answer that is deciding. Waiting.


----------



## marrish

The leaves of ajwain are some sort of similar (only in shape, of course)


----------



## marrish

Of course it پارسلی لیوزis equally possible, but this is not the expression I'm looking for.


----------



## Alfaaz

> moi incluis, in case of an answer that is deciding. Waiting.



Did not catch that...what are you trying to say/explain...is that Italian or French for "I/me included"? "in case of an answer that is deciding"-art thou trying to say "keh hum muntazir hain aiese jawaab ke liye jo faisala-kun ho?" --decisive


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Did not catch that...what are you trying to say/explain...is that Italian or French for "I/me included"? "in case of an answer that is deciding"-art thou trying to say "keh hum muntazir hain aiese jawaab ke liye jo faisala-kun ho?" --decisive


 Yes, it was a French expression.... aur merii samajh meN mere sawaal kaa mutma'in kun jawaab nahiiN aayaa


----------



## BP.

Parsley apparently not being indigenous might not have a very _répandu_ indigenous name. Something similar happens where I'm currently living, Coriander even though available, is still called Chinese Parsley, while Parsley is Parsley because the Mediterranean is nearby.


----------



## marrish

Thank you for your reply. The Mediterrenean Arabs use parsley definitely. Would their word be deemed useful?


----------



## BP.

I don't know. But if you so wish, I could ask one what they call it in their dialect.


----------



## marrish

Thank you in advance. May not necessarily apply to Urdu, just wondering


----------



## Alfaaz

Coriander is also referred to as Cilantro in some places, especially North America;
BP: Do you know what  خراسانی or خراسان is? Is it a country's name?


----------



## ihsaan

Really? I´ve always been taught that coriander is called "dhanja". Just my two cents.


----------



## marrish

Coriander is something different


----------



## Alfaaz

> Really? I´ve always been taught that coriander is called "dhanja". Just my two cents.



Coriander, Cilantro, and Dhania/دھنیا are all used pretty much synonymously! In some places though "coriander" is used for the seeds/powder used in Middle Eastern/Pak-o-Hind masalah, while cilantro is used to describe the fresh green leaves often used as a garnish or acutally in dishes for the aroma and taste...



> Coriander is something different



Yes coriander/cilantro/dhania is different from parsley! Both are from the family Apiaceae. Coriander is annual, while Parsley is biennial.


----------



## BP.

Alfaaz said:


> ...
> BP: Do you know what  خراسانی or خراسان is? Is it a country's name?


It is the name of the historical region hypothesized to lie between Persia, India, Russia and China. I don't think parsley is native to it!


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> It is the name of the historical region hypothesized to lie between Persia, India and China. I don't think parsley is native to it!




Or to be more precise...."... a historic region that covered parts of modern day Afghanistan, Iran, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan and Tajikistan".

Parsley, according to Google Translate in Arabic is, البقدونس and Persian speaking people call it جعفری!


----------

